# 1 week old doeling with mini udder and producing milk.



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 26, 2012)

All my reading and getting ready for goats couldn't have prepaired me for this one. 

Picked up a lamancha doeling yesterday and at one point noticed she had a little buldge and her 'mini udder' felt really warm and funny. It was about plum size so this made me check her teats. This is my first doeling so I wasn't sure if they had ya know, a little extra there. Well its a little bigger today I think.. and I was looking at her teats and, well, must have dropped some milk into the them and pulled the plug cause I got a drop of milk...  Seriously what the heck? Anyone know? My poor little girl. I did notice a couple times yesterday she would squat when I touched her back end.  














Seems like her bum and hoo-ha are a little red too.










And this is her!!


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 26, 2012)

Human infants can actually lactate after birth. Essentially the dose of hormones they got from their mother can stimulate milk production. I'd bet it'll stop shortly in your little girl. It is definitely unique!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup, my daughter actually had a mini period at 3 or 4 days old.  Talk about scaring you to death, open a baby's diaper and find blood in it.  It's caused by a hormonal surge from the dam.

It'll 'dry off' in a few days, just don't bugger w/ her udder and she'll be fine.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Human infants can actually lactate after birth. Essentially the dose of hormones they got from their mother can stimulate milk production. I'd bet it'll stop shortly in your little girl. It is definitely unique!


I second that.  It's just a dose of hormones from the mama.  You know one thing for sure.  She's all girl.  BUT, keep her away from any bucklings that are 12 weeks or older.  They will not leave her alone.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! She did the squat thing again when I was petting her so I think its a little tender. Unless she has other hormones right now.. So should I go ahead and disbud and vaccinate her like normal? I think we'll do it wednesday if its okay to.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2012)

I see no reason not to go ahead and disbud her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

Most doelings will do the squat thing when you touch their nipples.  It's kind of a reflex reaction.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

What a beautiful doeling. Does she have a name? I had a doe that was 2 and she would squat when I pet her tummy and udders. Not sure why though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 27, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------

